# Aquarium shots...



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 9, 2004)

Whiteshark's shot of his fantastic tank, and the shot of the yellow tang before that by yammant, led me to think there might be room for an aquarium theme (who knows, maybe even with some discussion about fish keeping!  ).

I know it's a crap quality shot - I am just "ducking" off to read Whiteshark's thread on how to photograph an aquarium right now. :shock: Me damn tetras kept darting all over the place and I had way insufficient light.

*Link gone *

A guy from one of the other tanks. It is called a Redclaw Crayfish. They are fresh water too and grow to about 10 or 11 inches I guess.

*Link gone *


----------



## Tenerife (Sep 9, 2004)

The Details are on:
http://www.knmultimedia.com/Galerie/aquario.htm

Photo is too big...

regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow. Stunning tank.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 11, 2004)

New one of mine...
*Link gone *


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 11, 2004)

One of my classics...
*Link gone *


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow. Nice.  That last shoot is a beaut.


----------



## rob1116 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm brand new here and was just wondering if there were many/any aquarists on this board.  These shots of my saltwater reef tank were taken with my new D70... I'm brand new to photography, so be nice   :er:   Unfortunately, these pix are shrunk because I'm currently without webspace to upload them too.  Anyone know of a decent free host?  Thanks, and post'em if you got'em!


----------



## rob1116 (Jan 29, 2005)

oh, uh...  okay;  I guess I can't attach them   :blushing:   Does this board not support file attachments, or is it just a matter of reaching a certain number of posts?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2005)

Bumped up so it can be merged with the newly started thread on aquariums.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2005)

Rob, welcome to the board. There are instructions somewhere that explain to you how to put up photos  (URL within the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-tags). I looked into the "vaults of the themes" and found out that there are, indeed, some aquarists on this board who started a thread on their aquarium photos a while ago. You might much rather want to continue that thread once you found out how to post pics... (And as someone who's soon going to have her 1st TPF birthday - on Tuesday!), I still can't post any attachments.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 29, 2005)

Awwww... it's nice seeing this come back to life. I hope that other person can get his shot up. I like looking at other people's tanks - amazing how different they all are.


----------



## Corry (Jan 29, 2005)

You have to have a place to host your photos.  A lot of us use Photobucket.com .  Then, like Lafoto said, you type in the URL and wrap it in image tags..it will look like this...


----------



## rob1116 (Jan 30, 2005)

oops!  Sorry about the double post... should've searched first.


----------



## rob1116 (Jan 30, 2005)

Okay, temporarily hosted... albeit at sad sizes  

These shots are of live coral in my saltwater reef tank. They have been resized and cropped in PS, but believe it or not the colours have not been manipulated. The blue background you see in some shots is caused by the intense actinic (blue) lighting used in marine aquariums. Thanks for looking!

And great shots up there!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow. Gorgeous shots mate. Well done. 

*make note to self: think about converting from tropical to marine.


----------



## so gti (Jan 30, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## elrick (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## walter23 (Jan 31, 2005)

Just to be ornery, I took the most technically terrible and hurried snapshot possible, without even moving from my computer.  It's more honest this way. Yeah, that's it.






This is a 40G koi tank, with three koi which have almost outgrown the tank.  It's time to transfer them or give them to someone with a pond, though that's not my call to make since I'm babysitting them for a friend who went to another continent for awhile.


----------



## rob1116 (Feb 1, 2005)

One more   :mrgreen: 

A quick pic of my hammer coral...






No more fish geeks in here?


----------



## 4HourNap (Feb 2, 2005)

....................


----------



## Corry (Feb 2, 2005)

What is that?  It looks like a leapord print!  

Shedd Aquarium, eh?  Are you from Chicago?  

I live about 2 hours south of Chi-town.  :mrgreen:


----------



## 4HourNap (Feb 2, 2005)

...................


----------



## mpdc (Feb 14, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mpdc (Feb 14, 2005)

elrick said:
			
		

>


OH MY!


----------



## Lula (Feb 15, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank god for that... another tropical tank. Nicely planted too Lula.  

I gotta do another one of my tropical.. the plants have grown heaps since the last one.


----------



## Lula (Feb 15, 2005)

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> Thank god for that... another tropical tank. Nicely planted too Lula.
> 
> I gotta do another one of my tropical.. the plants have grown heaps since the last one.



Oh thanxx 
Actually its not my tank, i just took the pic hehehehe


----------



## rob1116 (Feb 15, 2005)

...beautiful planted tank.  Nice pics all around!


----------



## friendlyphoto (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry to steal the post, but Lula, tell your friend that the plant needs more Potassium.  It will show more red.

Nice tank pictures!!


----------



## spike000 (Feb 15, 2005)

An area of photography that I will willingly accept beats me.

Congrats all - particularly the ones with good shots - you know who you are!!


Spike


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 15, 2005)

ok ... who will lend me a few fish to photograph?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd be happy to send you some mate... trouble is that when they are on the plane, their little fins aren't good at holding the drinks... and everybody knows there is nothing worse than flying sober.


----------



## Lula (Feb 16, 2005)

friendlyphoto said:
			
		

> Sorry to steal the post, but Lula, tell your friend that the plant needs more Potassium.  It will show more red.
> 
> Nice tank pictures!!



No worries...though i dont get it , the plant is green why should be red, i actually talk with him and he told he has red plants but the one i shot is green!!!! the little red thing there is not from the plant......anyway i'm no expert so.....


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 4, 2005)

*Link gone *


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you guys use flash when you take these aquarium pics?  I think the flash would reflect on the glass and screw up the shot but you guys' intank pictures are soo bright! :shock:


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 14, 2005)

LEXTC said:
			
		

> Do you guys use flash when you take these aquarium pics?  I think the flash would reflect on the glass and screw up the shot but you guys' intank pictures are soo bright! :shock:



I don't use flash, I shoot at night, close the windows, use a tripod and I have my aquarium very well iluminated (4 20W gro-lux + 1 15w 10.000K tubes)

Turn off the flash and use the camera on automatic.

When you want a close=up you may need a flash, but you can put it outside you camera, so there will be no reflexes.


----------



## Lula (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## rob1116 (Mar 15, 2005)

Got a rare glimpse of my alien-esque starfish today... this is only one arm, and most people wouldn't want to see the rest of him :twisted:


----------



## jeroen (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Lula (Jun 22, 2007)

Hummm...looks like that this thread is pretty much dead......but


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 23, 2007)

Sofia, Photo Theme threads never die. They may not get used in a long while, but still: in the Themes we continually collect members' photos on specific themes and _any_ time someone has something new to contribute, they are _always_ welcome to do so!


----------



## Bear (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's a few from my reef 

I could really use a macro lens.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 28, 2007)

Omaha Zoo Aquarium: I shot all of these without flash, handheld.
*Links** gone *


----------



## crownlaurel (Jun 29, 2007)

Tennessee Aquarium with a Kodak dx7590...hoping to go back and try these again...especially now with the penguins exhibit.


----------



## crownlaurel (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's a few from last week at the Tennessee Aquarium in Chattanooga...


----------



## ferny (Dec 13, 2007)

Old. I'll take some more later.


----------



## zombiekilla (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## hawkeye (Jan 1, 2008)

*Links gone *


----------



## MAXreefer (Feb 14, 2008)

Still a complete newbie but I start to make some improvements thanks to great tips I got from the pros.
Here are a few:

Michael
MAXreefer


----------



## PushingTin (Feb 15, 2008)

Aquarium, Cape Town South Africa
*Links gone *


----------



## kidchill (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey, great shots!! I also have a marine tank!!  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get the hotlinking to work with my site yet, but if you have time I have a couple of shots on the website....

http://www.tripcphotos.smugmug.com


----------



## MAXreefer (Feb 15, 2008)

kidchill said:


> Hey, great shots!! I also have a marine tank!!  Unfortunately, I can't seem to get the hotlinking to work with my site yet, but if you have time I have a couple of shots on the website....
> 
> http://www.tripcphotos.smugmug.com



Very nice pics also Kidchill


----------



## brianne5499 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tennessee Aquarium in Chattanooga, TN - - Taken with a Point and Shoot I used to own

*Link gone *


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 20, 2008)

these are from the long beach aquarium
*Links gone *


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 20, 2008)

one more, this is from my kitchen.. the cat was hungry. 
*Link gone *


----------



## cripple.lily (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol wow, I'm impressed by the home aquariums on here. I just bought a 10 gallon tank and two goldfish within the past week.


----------



## EricBrian (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics I took the aquarium in Boston:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/2210869572/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/2210873710/


----------



## EricBrian (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh and here another one. These, of course, are moon jellies... but don't they look like UFOs? 





http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/2280409443/


----------



## sandman0930 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 11, 2008)

Heres my daughter's Goldfish.. I took these when we had to rehome it for our move..











This was from my Hubby's tank


----------



## zandman (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Battou (Jun 28, 2009)

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lorida-hammer-blue-crayfish-blue-lobster.html
Taken through aquarium glass with Canon FD 85mm on Canon EF, ASA 200

_Procambarus alleni_




Bigger Here


----------



## Double H (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice marine stuff so far. Someday I'll make the switch. For now, here is my Midas Cichlid. 10"


----------



## icassell (Jun 28, 2009)

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





I don't have my own tank, but like to try for images at aquaria that I visit.

Ian


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 20, 2009)

Just some more for this theme thread, all photos taken in the aquarium of Tierpark Bochum.

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 2, 2011)

Loro Parque on Tenerife - Penguin aqua-terrarium (boy, those are QUICK!)





















And more fish in different aquariums of the same park:


























More to come. Later.


----------



## jtee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------

